# Help wanted- Front Grill



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I am seeking help on how to remove the front grill from my mk2 TT. I know about the bolts and how to get it out as far down as the number plate bar, after that I am struggling to figure it out. Can any one help with constructive advise apart form smashing it which I do not want to do.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Try TTlaw im sure he swapped his out.


----------



## RSTT (Mar 15, 2007)

Granny,
Remove the grills around the fog lights (carefully pull them from the side by the wing) they are only a snap fit and being polypropelene, will not break if you are careful, then push the rubber cover to one side and you will then have limited access to a screw on each side behind the number plate (they are torx screws) remove them and the rest will pull out the same as the top part of the grill.
Are you going to replace the grill with that of the gloss one as fitted to the 3.2?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you going to repaint the car black ? :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for the advice and information much appreciated, yes I am changing the grill to a gloss one instead of the primer cloured, one.

A gloss black grill will look a lot better on a red car.

No Andy I am still a Rovers supporter and never a magpie. I hear a Thistle Hotel has run out of shower curtains and were wondedring if they could have them back. I don't know anyone would want black and white striped curtains, unlss they were colour blind.


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

I assume the gloss grille's are only available from Audi at the moment. Would any of you now if they come complete with the crome bits or do you have to swap those pieces over?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

The grill come complete with the audi rings, it just need fitting


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

How much did Audi charge? I want to swap mine out when I get my tt in September.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

the grill was Â£60 plus vat


----------



## ff02 (Jan 8, 2007)

They charged me Â£150 including fitting for the Gloss grill.

They claimed they snapped my standard grille on removal and were actually surprised when I told them to order me a new one!

After all the crap service I got from Glasgow Audi I suspected they just wanted to keep my grille for their parts bin so said I wanted it back out of principle or deduct the cost of the new grille and they obliged but they made me feel like I was being cheecky for asking for the original to be replaced.

Avoid Glasgow Audi at all costs....


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

That will be about right, I am told now that the rate is Â£90 per hour and the minimum is 1 hour, no part of's.


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Granny
I have just phoned a couple of dealers and they both seemed a bit vague. The crux of it is, they have two grilles listed, one grey, one brilliant black. I'm assuming the brilliant black is the one I'm after, although I thought it was advertised as phantom black in the lit for 3.2. Would you have a part no and desc in your paperwork from when you got yours? Just so that I know I get the right one. They've also put prices up Â£72 plus vat, one garage quoted Â£240 including fitting. :? Think I'll get the hubby to have a go. Thanks


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

alfiepants said:


> Hi Granny
> I have just phoned a couple of dealers and they both seemed a bit vague. The crux of it is, they have two grilles listed, one grey, one brilliant black. I'm assuming the brilliant black is the one I'm after, although I thought it was advertised as phantom black in the lit for 3.2. Would you have a part no and desc in your paperwork from when you got yours? Just so that I know I get the right one. They've also put prices up Â£72 plus vat, one garage quoted Â£240 including fitting. :? Think I'll get the hubby to have a go. Thanks


If you or hubby do have a go, could you kindly post some "how to" notes? pretty please


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll have a go, but it will be a few weeks yet as I don't get the car till September 1st. I'll try to remember amidst all my excitement of havng a new car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get the dealer to do the fitting prior to taking it home. That way it will always be right. Its only a few Â£s and saves you breaking something.


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

What I think I might do is, is see if the dealer will fit FOC if I buy the part from them. They certainly haven't given me anything so far, no discount, no freebies, no trade-in price, so it may be worth a go. I don't think I'm prepared to pay Â£240 though, I think thats a little steep. I'd rather get my husband to do it for nothing. He changed the grill on my BMW so he should manage this one, hopefully.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You should get discount of Â£72 if you have aTTOC card or Auid card or voucher supplied by Audi card.
The fitting intructions are the second post.
The colour is phantom black, to call all audi dealers vague is a compliment, they are thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry to bring this up again. Spoke to my dealer about ordering a new front grill and also seeing if they would fit at a discount. Naturally they would not offer discount, but he did say that the reason for the Â£250, was because they would have to take off the front bumper to do it. Can I just confirm that some of you have changed the grill without doing this, and that it would be possible for a reasonably practical person to do.


----------



## RSTT (Mar 15, 2007)

As stated in my earlier post, there is no need to remove the bumper, just the fog light surrounds, Im sure that the dealer would do the same, usual stealers trying to justify ripping you off, I changed mine in 45 mins and that was not knowing how to do it, if I changed it again, I reckon 20 mins max!!!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

GRANNY said:


> You should get *discount of Â£72 if you have aTTOC card* or Auid card or voucher supplied by Audi card.
> The fitting intructions are the second post.
> The colour is phantom black, to call all audi dealers vague is a compliment, they are thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do ALL Audi dealers give a discount to TTOC members?

If so on what sort of things?


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for your response. I feel happier now about doing ourselves.


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi. I recently had mine changed too. There are 2 grills for the TT, a black gloss one (which is std on the 3.2) and a grey one (std on the 2.0T). I ordered it from an oem parts importer here in Singapore and fitted at a workshop. Understand that they had to remove the front bumper to fit it on but maybe cos I am using ABT front bumper or they just didn't realise it could be done by just removing fog lamp covers.

Cost was approx GBP48 for the grill and GBP16 for the installation.


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

Just changed my front grill to the brillant black one. fitted it myself with out snapping or breaking anything lol. RSTT was right you DONT need 2 remove the the bumper but it is a pain getting to the 2 screws which you can't see behind the number plate. took me a few hours to figure everything out and at one point i felt like ripping the grill off, they are certainly well put together cars!!!! again if i was to do it again i think i could do it in about 30mins! saved me the rip off prices audi would of wanted!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The 2.0 frontgrill is also painted i discovered, first stonechips are visible..


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

pteyeo said:


> Just changed my front grill to the brillant black one. fitted it myself with out snapping or breaking anything lol. RSTT was right you DONT need 2 remove the the bumper but it is a pain getting to the 2 screws which you can't see behind the number plate. took me a few hours to figure everything out and at one point i felt like ripping the grill off, they are certainly well put together cars!!!! again if i was to do it again i think i could do it in about 30mins! saved me the rip off prices audi would of wanted!


Nice one matey... some piccys and a guide (a la Haynes Manual) would have been well received by many here I'm sure (although I know that would have added another hour to the job!)

Good to know all the same. Ta


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I have bought a gloss black grille and am attempting to fit it and would appreciate any advice 

Having undone the two torx screws at the top and taken the two foglight grilles off at the bottom not sure what to undo next.


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

now u have 2 push a rubber/plastic thing on the grill side in the fog light bits, stiff at first but will go in slightly now u should have limited access 2 the screw. but u cant see it u just got 2 feel 4 it. its bout a inch up. its not the same size screw at the other 1's u have undone its slightly smaller thats what got me at 1st and its a pain 2 undo!! i suggest using a allan key. cuz the access is so tight! but once u undone both of them each side it just comes off. puttin it back 2gether was the easiest bit as you know wot yr doing. if u need n e more help let me know. good luck.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

hi pteyeo,

thanks for the advice, you're right about doing it by feel!

i used a quarter inch socket set with a t25 torx.

as you say once I got them off it was easy, although had lost most of the skin off my knuckles by then [smiley=furious3.gif]

thanks again

looks very smart


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Nice work fella!

Do all the gloss grills come with the Quattro logo attached..?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

no they come without the quattro badge which is good as I havn't got quattro or a V6 

i had thought about putting the TTOC badge on the grille but its sitting on the boot opposite the TT badge and looks just right


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

blackers said:


> hi pteyeo,
> 
> thanks for the advice, you're right about doing it by feel!
> 
> ...


ha ha yeah know wot u mean 4 some1 with very big hands yr struggling lol!


----------



## Dropdeadgorgeous (Jul 28, 2008)

I originally liked the TTS grille as seen on images until I had a good look around one in the Audi showroom but was disappointed by the light grey plastic finish which looked washed out and cheap IMO. Its a shame as the chrome bars look great. Decided to go for the gloss black grille as per the V6 model - I love the high gloss black finish, like the R8 grille.

I noticed the V6 Black gloss grille from Audi has increased in cost including VAT to £114. Was quoted around the £340 mark to supply and fit from Audi. Labour being 1.5 hours. :?

So you can replace fit the front grille without removing the whole front bumper?
i.e. being careful and feeling blind for screws?

Can anyone post a simple step by step instruction on how to do this including the type of tools used? It would be very helpful and its not all in one post.


----------



## dirk (May 3, 2007)

Just heard from Aberdeen Audi that my TT is on the boat so it would be available 1st or 2nd Week Aug for collection, I'm holding off until 1st of Sep to get it on a 58 plate. It's a 2.0TTC but I'm really keen on the grill change to the gloss black. Sounds like something I would be happy to tackle myself with the advice on this post. Does anyone know the actual part No so I can phone my dealership to order one and be certain that they are going to order the correct one. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi dirk,

The part number for the black grille is
A8J0 853 651 Y9 B Grille
Last July it was £72 plus vat i.e. £84.60

Removing and fitting is fairly easy, this thread has most of the instructions you need [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Good luck,

Oh..it does look better in gloss black
I have also had the two fog light grilles sprayed black as well so it all matches.


----------



## Dropdeadgorgeous (Jul 28, 2008)

Prices have definately gone up nearly twice as much. Gloss black grille is now priced from Audi at £135 (this includes VAT).


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

blackers said:


> .
> Hi dirk,
> 
> The part number for the black grille is
> ...


This might be a dumb question but here goes, why not respray the standard grille gloss black. It should be
relatively easy once its been removed, especially if you are going to respray the fog light grilles anyway.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Not a dumb question at all...hadn't occurred to me and probably makes sense now the price has doubled.

You would have to mask off the chrome trim around the edge and the audi rings plus getting the gloss black finish of the original would be a difficult although I am no expert.

My local chips way chap that does the company vehicles suggested spraying the grilles and he did it for nothing but he did warn me that the paint might not take well because of the surface of the plastic and the possibilty of pooling between the false bits of the grille. As the fog light grilles are only £12 each to replace I thought it it goes wrong I could always get replacements.


----------



## dodgydave (Jan 31, 2008)

Had my grill changed by the dealer cost me £215 all in ,it was the first one they had done
The salespeople didnt even know there was a difference in the grills between the 2.0 and 3.2 until i had it done and all agreed it was a big improvement.
I have had my lower grills painted black as well ,
Soooooo much better than the grey


----------



## Dropdeadgorgeous (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes I think I will have the fog light panels painted too to match. Will post images when I get it done. In the meantime has anyone got any images of their V6 grille with the fog light panels in gloss black?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
This is the best photo I could find









Which sort of shows how black they are?! :?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

just popped down to the garage to take a few photos

they show the difference between the main grilles but the fog light grilles havn't come out so well.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a close up of my painted fog cover


----------



## Dropdeadgorgeous (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks, thats great to see the pics. It gives more quality to the front end.


----------



## Dropdeadgorgeous (Jul 28, 2008)

Well finally achieved what I thought I wouldn't be able to do. I managed to change to the grille with no problems. Bought the V6 grille form Audi Saturday morning, they had 3 in stock so I was able to take there and then. Started taking off the old grille as soon as I got back. First took off the 2 bolts (which you can see at the top) then unclipped the 2 black plastic covers on each side to reveal 2 other bolts that need to be removed. Then I unclipped the fog light plastic housing and pulled outwards (gentle mind as not to break the clips). Fed my hand into the gap of the fog light housing trying to get round to the back of the grille. You have to push a rubber plastic type housing guarding this area. Push it with a little force and it should stay open. 

The difficult area you only need to get to is behind the edge of the number plate. These bolts are smaller than the 4 top ones. Takes patients and commitment to get these off as your working blind. Once you have both on each side off. Pull the top of the grille towards you which will start to unclip the catches and will continue to do this til it reaches the bottom. Some can be a little tough so try to be careful. When all are released you can take the grille out successfully. Putting the new grille in is the reverse of taking it out but feels great as you can see it it situ straight away - time for a tea break and admire before securing the fit. 8)

Audi and other independent garages said that this can only be done with the removal of the whole front bumper. :roll: 
I believe I've saved between £100 - £250 on labour by doing this myself, and believe me if I can do it I would have thought most are able.


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

hi guys i was just about to buy an FK automotive black grill for my 2.0T until i found this post!looks good
just to confirm blackers- did you have just the fog grills painted but replaced the grill with the V6 one?
and coneem how/what with did you paint the fog grills?
thanks guys


----------



## Ghost Rider TT (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi ...

_Sorry to Drag this thread up - I have just traded my Mk1 TT for the Mk2 :mrgreen: _

Its a 3.2 V6 S-Tronic, so Guess it has the glossy grills but would like to know if its possible to get the TTS Chrome struts without changing the whole grill ? Also interested in the Aluminium door mirror housings.

Any Idea if and where these can be got ?

Cheers GR :twisted:


----------

